# Best Sealant?



## A3 Sport (Oct 23, 2010)

Just wondering what you all think the best sealant is? Ive been using EGP with HD Wax on up until now, and asked on here which waxes are the best, and got told to use a sealant on a white car! So, are there any better sealants? Which would you suggest?

:thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

werkstat acrlyic jett on white without doubt  http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=188119
sealants tend to suite 'cold' colours better than waxes


----------



## -Ashley- (Nov 19, 2010)

chemical guys jetseal or gtechniq c2 for me.

ashley


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Got to agree with kev its a great set of products it really is. If you dont want a spray style product one to try is the new menzerna power lock, also very very easy to use with great results:thumb:


----------



## Deeper Detail (Oct 31, 2010)

Collinite 845 (wax sealant) , Werkstatt acrylic jett, jetseal 109


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=196944
From a day or two ago.3 pages.


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Without doubt Menzerna Power Lock Sealant :thumb: and Blackfire Wet Diamond is my second choice .


----------



## Nickos (Apr 27, 2006)

Werkstat is fantastic, I've put alot of my waxes and polishes up for sale since switching to it!


----------



## 888-Dave (Jul 30, 2010)

Can't disagree with any of them as there all very good but don't overlook Zaino Z2 either :thumb:


----------



## tomah (Sep 17, 2010)

Well, just to give ya something else to consider as a contender for the 'best sealant'...

FK1000p.

Do the research on it, and you'll discover (as I did) that it's well worth a try.

Check it out :thumb:


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Will agree with dave, Zaino Z2 Is great on white cars, topped of with Z8


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

no real duff sealants out there, used jetseal and fk myself plenty more to try


----------



## pete5570 (Jun 11, 2010)

I'd probably go for Optiseal or C2. Very easy to use and both give a great finish.


----------



## EthanCrawford (Jan 7, 2010)

For me, just now has to be Zaino Z2


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Im still yet to try zaino as ive heard great stories about that but right now I cant sing enough praises for jeffs werkstatt.


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

wolf chemicals nano paint sealant is the one you want guys... i know most people havent tried it yet so it doesnt get mentioned, but trust me its insane how good it is


----------



## slkman (Jun 23, 2009)

Beau Technique said:


> Im still yet to try zaino as ive heard great stories about that but right now I cant sing enough praises for jeffs werkstatt.


You have to try Zaino, it creates such a slippery coating on your car that even when parked up the icey snow slides off by itself avalanche style!


----------



## CamV6 (Dec 14, 2006)

I must have tried about a million sealants (give or take one or two!) over the years. The one I keep coming back to for looks (deeeeep wet gloss) durability and a bit of swirl hiding is Wolfgang deep gloss paint sealant.

To me it out performs every other sealant and layers up beautifully.


----------



## rickk (Dec 25, 2008)

Another vote for Zaino or alternatively C2 from a white car owner.


----------



## paranoid73 (Aug 5, 2009)

Another one for Werkstatt

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=177150


----------



## MilesBetter (Aug 9, 2010)

OptiSeal or Jeffs Werkstatt Acryllic, pure ease of use for both. Both are incredibly easy to maintain and both have suited QD's and Gloss top-up layers in easy to use spray in the product range. Use OID after the wash and OCW (if you want to top the selant with a Spray Wax) with Opti-Seal and Jeffs Gloss with the Acryllic Trigger... I alo use ONR as wash and as QD with both.

I was able to seal the Evo in a matter of minutes with Opti-Seal, same again after a wash apply the OID as a drying aid and QD and car was topped up in minuts. I was washing with ONR.

For me Jeffs has the longer durability. I have now run out of Optimum so re-stocked on Jeffs to try on the Evo when take its winter 845 coat off.

Heres my OptiSeal detail...
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=186741

Will write up a Jeffs one when do it.


----------



## chch (Jan 2, 2010)

big ben said:


> wolf chemicals nano paint sealant is the one you want guys... i know most people havent tried it yet so it doesnt get mentioned, but trust me its insane how good it is


+1 to that. super easy to work with, does not make marks on trim, water beading is insane, it's cheap (used a teaspoon of the product on my BMW 3 touring), durability proven by others on this forum.


----------



## A3 Sport (Oct 23, 2010)

Thanks for the replies! Think Im going to look at Zaino Z2 first, then could try a few of the others! Seems like there are a lot better sealants then EGP then?


----------



## tomah (Sep 17, 2010)

A3 Sport said:


> Thanks for the replies! Think Im going to look at Zaino Z2 first, then could try a few of the others! Seems like there are a lot better sealants then EGP then?


Aye, most of the sealants mentioned here will get great results.

It just depends what's important to you, eg price, ease of use, number of applications per tub/bottle, etc.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

A3 Sport said:


> Thanks for the replies! Think Im going to look at Zaino Z2 first, then could try a few of the others! Seems like there are a lot better sealants then EGP then?


Z2 is very good but difficult to use in cold temperatures, which is why I'd go for werkstat jett instead


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Werkstat or Gtechniq C2 - both great products on white :thumb:


----------

